# B1 Vitamins and Weight Loss?



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 9, 2006)

*Here is a blurb from an article I found interesting. You think this could be a good thing for health AND some weight loss??*  


"*V*itamin B1, also called thiamine, is one of eight water-soluble B vitamins. All B vitamins help the body to convert carbohydrates into glucose (sugar), which is "burned" to produce energy. These B vitamins, often referred to as B complex vitamins, are essential in the breakdown of fats and protein. B complex vitamins also play an important role in maintaining muscle tone along the wall of the digestive tract and promoting the health of the nervous system, skin, hair, eyes, mouth, and liver.
*S*imilar to some other B complex vitamins, thiamine is considered an "anti-stress" vitamin because it is believed to enhance the activity of the immune system and improve the body's ability to withstand stressful conditions."


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 9, 2006)

Interesting Deadly - I wonder what the max amount of Vitamin B.  I hope one of the dieticians read this and lets us know.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 9, 2006)

You're probably better off taking a multi-vitamin, insuring you get all the stuff you need rather than trying to figure it out for yourself one vitamin at a time.


----------



## Constance (Mar 9, 2006)

My physician put me on B stress vitamins because of my neuropathy. I take them every day. I don't know about the weight loss thing...I'm certainly not losing any.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 9, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Interesting Deadly - I wonder what the max amount of Vitamin B.  I hope one of the dieticians read this and lets us know.



yeah, I would like to know this too... I'm sure that they'res a limit of how much vitamin b you should take...


----------



## pdswife (Mar 9, 2006)

Boy... there is always so much info... 

Wish I knew who and what to listen too.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 12, 2006)

I bought B-Complex! I actually feel BETTER!  NOT loosing weight though.


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 13, 2006)

Thiamine does play a role in metabolising fats, but so are a whole lot of other vitamins/minerals. Manganese, chromium, molybdenum, etc. are all crucial for the metabolic process as well. There has also been some research about the link between calcium intake and weight. http://www.webmd.com/content/article/23/1728_56703

I dont think taking a B complex or calcium supplement will cause you to instantly drop weight, but it is good to take as a supplement for general health. And if you lose a bit of weight as a sidenote then consider that a bonus.


----------



## middie (Mar 13, 2006)

ohhhhh so THAT'S what i'm doing wrong !!!!!
*running to buy some vitamins*

wonder if flinstone's would work ?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 13, 2006)

middie, flinstone vitamins work, especially if you have to run a long way each day for them.


----------



## Caine (Mar 19, 2006)

I take a multi-vitamin every day, opting for the "silver" variety simply because they contain more anit-oxidants than the regular version, plus my Ovaltine supplies another 40% RDA of most vitamins and minerals. Do not fuss over getting an excessive amount of B vitamins. They are water soluble, so any 'extra' will end up enhancing the health of your sewer system.

Oh, BTW Sushi, the only way to lose weight is to consume fewer calories than you burn. All the vitamins in the world won't help otherwise.


----------



## shannon in KS (Mar 19, 2006)

tommyboy said:
			
		

> yeah, I would like to know this too... I'm sure that they'res a limit of how much vitamin b you should take...


 
If you look at most B-complex labels, the amount of B vitamins can be up to 10,000% RDA.  I think most of the unused vitamin is excreted quickly.  B vitamins are great for stress, which also makes me wonder if helps elevate cortisol levels, which the lack has been touted as a cause of gaining weight in a few recently released weight loss supplements.


----------

